# ww2 planes



## strollingbones




----------



## Samson

Apart from the "Witchcraft" name, what do you have in common with WW II aircraft?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

my dear samson.....i have found...enjoying things that men enjoy....is a win win


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


>



I have to admit, a Farting Witch painted on the side of a plane is pretty scary.


----------



## tjvh

strollingbones said:


> my dear samson.....i have found...enjoying things that men enjoy....is a win win



You like women, football, and drinking?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

tjvh said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> my dear samson.....i have found...enjoying things that men enjoy....is a win win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like women, football, and drinking?
Click to expand...


on occasion, never, sometimes


----------



## strollingbones

i got about 2 more pages of photos


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Trajan

I flew in a B-17 out at Moffet field a couple of years ago. Its amazing, the noise for one thing, the drafts rushing thru the plane, its not comfortable, at all, those 'kids' of 20 years old would fly in these things for 6, 8 hours at a time, grueling.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


>





Wow they had a special hatchway for HOMO's?


----------



## strollingbones

lol i loved the 'no smoking in bombay' 

even getting in the plane was an adventure....

much less walking on narrow walkways .....


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


>




I like the Joe Biden in Dr. Strangelove Pose


----------



## strollingbones

there are more pics on the other camera but i am not sure where it is....let me go be nosey


----------



## The Infidel

Samson said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow they had a special hatchway for HOMO's?
Click to expand...


 Nice.... 


Thanks for sharing Bones


----------



## The Infidel

strollingbones said:


> there are more pics on the other camera but i am not sure where it is....let me go be nosey



moar..


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> there are more pics on the other camera but i am not sure where it is....let me go be nosey



I don't suppose there were any nekkid chicks wearing octopus' on the plane?


----------



## asterism

strollingbones said:


> i got about 2 more pages of photos



Keep 'em coming, they're great!


----------



## strollingbones

well let me be too stupid to figure out how to upload from camera to computer....


----------



## strollingbones

now yall realize these planes arent that big.....i mean i took pics the whole time....but there was only so much i could take


----------



## Mad Scientist

Nice! Did you take these pics when they made their stop at Hickory N.C. Bones? 

Back in May of this year I met in San Jose with a WWII Vet who flew with my Grandfather in the war. In fact they were both on a mission that went down in December of 1944. All the crew made it back to base except for the Co-Pilot who was captured by a Nazi patrol.

Sgt Thomas Boyd (USAF Retired) and I:


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> now yall realize these planes arent that big.....i mean i took pics the whole time....but there was only so much i could take



We'll, you'd think that a small japanese chick and a squid wouldn't take that much room!


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Witchcraft", a B-24J, is one of only 2 airworthy examples in the world. The other one, a B-24D, suffered a nose gear collapse earlier this year but I don't know if it's been repaired yet. These planes can only fly on donated money and maintenance time.






Sgt Boyds' 1928 Model A Ford, one of *two* he owns. *Both* of which are in immaculate condition and driven daily!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Bones, did they have the P-51C and the German jet there?


----------



## strollingbones

there was a 3rd plane but it had mechanical difficulties and did not or could now show


----------



## strollingbones

such a hottie but for the ron paul shirt lol


----------



## Mr. H.

I heart this thread.


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> there was a 3rd plane but it had mechanical difficulties and did not or could now show



Yes, I read on the internets that Sean Connery was on it and it crashed in New Zealand.


----------



## strollingbones

this was at tricities airport in tenn


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Trajan

Mad Scientist said:


> Bones, did they have the P-51C and the German jet there?



sure thats not a "B"?    



j/k....same same except the Eng. and factory if I remember right...


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


>



who dat?


----------



## strollingbones

da be me....lol.....as i have said...i am not a daywalker.....and that is about as unclothed as i can go during the day


----------



## Mad Scientist

Trajan said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones, did they have the P-51C and the German jet there?
> 
> 
> 
> sure thats not a "B"?
> j/k....same same except the Eng. and factory if I remember right...
Click to expand...

You prolly noticed it was modified to be a 2 seater? I saw a guy take a flight in it when it was in San Jose. Apparently it costs about $3,500 for one hour.


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> da be me....lol.....as i have said...i am not a daywalker.....and that is about as unclothed as i can go during the day



True Blood? Pick your poison, O Pos or B negative?


----------



## Trajan

Mad Scientist said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones, did they have the P-51C and the German jet there?
> 
> 
> 
> sure thats not a "B"?
> j/k....same same except the Eng. and factory if I remember right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You prolly noticed it was modified to be a 2 seater? I saw a guy take a flight in it when it was in San Jose. Apparently it costs about $3,500 for one hour.
Click to expand...


wow, thats pretty steep. it was $500 I think to fly on the 17...well worth it though imho.


----------



## strollingbones

it was 425 to fly on the b 17 and you could move around during flight lol....


----------



## namvet

my mom helped build this one


----------



## strollingbones

a neg....lol...they hit me up for ever blood drive they can


----------



## namvet

>

>


----------



## sitarro

namvet said:


> my mom helped build this one



Always loved the look of the B-25.


----------



## Ringel05

I did WWII reenacting/living history for years, I have tons of war bird pictures from the airshows we did.  Unfortunately they're all on disc, in storage. 
What's cool is having a Spitfire fly overhead, there's nothing like the sound of that Merlin engine and the graceful lines unless it's the Corsair and the Mosquito. 

One I was at we had  a couple of Sabre jets, not WWII but dayamn, that was awesome to watch.


----------



## Mad Scientist

The Spitfire is powered by a Rolls Royce Griffon engine.


----------



## namvet

sitarro said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mom helped build this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always loved the look of the B-25.
Click to expand...


so did Jimmy Doolittle  

my late aunt also help build the P-47 engine. and my late grand dad loaded bullets at an ammo plant. which is still in business today


----------



## Connery

This Grumman TBM Avenger is a TBM-3E built by Eastern in 1944.


----------



## Ringel05

American Communist said:


> The Spitfire is powered by a Rolls Royce Griffon engine.



And the Rolls Royce Merlin.  Both were used starting with the Merlin and eventually switching over to the Griffon.  Variants of the Merlin were used throughout the war.


----------

